# Ryan Anderson wins NBA's Most Improved Player award



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Orlando Magic forward Ryan Anderson will be named the NBA's Most Improved Player today, two people with knowledge of the situation told USA TODAY Sports.
> 
> The people requested anonymity because they were not authorized to speak publicly until the announcement became official.
> 
> ...


http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/story/2012-05-04/ryan-anderson-most-improved/54745184/1


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luckily for him they don't take the playoffs into account.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The pleasures of being a shooting PF next to Dwight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Even if they did, I doubt they take it away based off three games. But I do agree with you that he's showing himself to be somewhat a fluke in Dwight's absence. He needs to show up in Game 4.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

He can thank Dwight Howard for that award.


----------

